# Need help



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok got a 2012 raz 800s the fan kicks on at 208 and goes back off at204 and it should go off at about 190 need help to find out what's making it do that


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Check rad to make sure fan is breathing righ bro. 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

That was the first thing I did lol


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

May have a bad temp sending unit or corroded wires on the sending unit


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

crwBrute7504x4I said:


> May have a bad temp sending unit or corroded wires on the sending unit
> 
> 
> . Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was my thoughts


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

U know I didn't think about that I'm have to find out where it is and look at it


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

It will more than likely be on the engine block beside the water pump


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah I think I know where it is I was looking back there yesterday how hard is it to change out


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Wire it to the ignition so it's on with the key. Problem solved.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

Lol yeah but I don't want to do that


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

It should just unscrew once you find the right size wrench to fit it.


----------

